# Looking for a mini poodle breeder in the Eastern US



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i noticed no response to this thread. not sure why. maybe check out barclay's in pennsylvania? she breeds black/brown toys and apricot minis. she does not ship. i have no personal knowledge of her, but she seems to have a good reputation.


----------

